# Baba Sri Chand And Sikhism



## BlazinSikh (Apr 18, 2012)

_Well under the this topic, i have a question about __Baba Sri Chand the son of Guru Nanak Dev ji.

1) Why do a majority of sikhs reject __Baba Sri Chand as an important figure in sikhism?_


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think he quite grasped the householder bit, my understanding is we are not meant to live life as ascetics, however he is lauded by some Sikhs, 3HO have a golden statue of him at the entrance of one of their Gurdwaras


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 18, 2012)

BlazinSikh ji, 

Your question makes a wrong assumption. The majority of Sikhs *do* accept him as an important figure in Sikhism. In India they celebrate him as much as any other important figure. Have you ever seen the crowds at his Nagar kirtan in Amritsar? They are huge! Sri Chand ji taught ascetics just like the Gurus taught householders. He was an enlightened soul like his father. His contributions to the Udasis and their contributions to society and Sikh panth are crucial to understanding Sikh history. 

Some people might say that he went against his father. This is false. Guru Nanak Dev ji understood that enlightenment can be found as a householder or an ascetic. His message was for both householders and ascetics. He understood both lifestyles as he experienced both lifestyles himself. He spent 15 years as a householder, 24 years as an udasi and then returned to his family for another 15 years before his death. 

Any other questions?


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Apr 18, 2012)

> Any other questions?<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


 
Yes Veera just one ,was Baba Nanak not udasi whilst he was a householder,are ones geographic coordinates important or is it the mind set .


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Apr 18, 2012)

Udasis believed that by not entering marriage and staying out of society you would attain detachment. Guru Nanak proved otherwise.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 18, 2012)

SP ji, Ya if we take udasi to mean "one who is detached" then no doubt Baba Nanak was already an udasi before he left his town.


----------



## passingby (Apr 18, 2012)

Baba Sri Chand ji has been accepted as an enlightened soul in Sikh history. His chosen way of living was not of a householder. But he did not preach that life of a householder is an obstacle for realizing Brahmagyaan.

The sect 'Udasis' started after Baba Sri Chand. And it played a very positive, constructive and creative role in Sikh History. The Udasis preached Gurbani and respected Guru Grantha Sahib as a spiritual Guru of the Sikhs. They were teachers and doctors for village people. They taught Gurmukhi and gave free medicines to everyone.

The role of Udasis as scholars is a very important one which has not been highlighted enough in Punjabi circles yet. All of the university professors at Panjab University, Chandigarh, Punjabi University Patiala, Guru Nanak Dev University, Amritsar know the HUGE literary contributions made by Udasis in terms of translations as well as original creations. They tanslated not only Sanskrit Granthas but Arabic and Persian as well.

I believe some PhDs have been undertaken on Udasi Literature but a vast reservoir is still lying hidden in original form in reference libraries and Udasi deras.


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Apr 19, 2012)

I am of the firm view that Udasis should have been kept out of the Sikh fold.I completely fail to grasp the compulsions behind the decision to accept them as Sikhs, when theirs is an absolute Hindu  way of life.
There are quite a few Udasi Deras at Patiala and I have observed their activities from  very close quarters.:angryyoungsingh:swordfight


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 19, 2012)

Baba Sri Chand actively Disobeyed Guru nanak ji at every step and was NOT at all in SYNC with the teachings of Guru Nanak ji and thats why he was bypassed for Gurgadee. The Sons of Guru Angad Ji and Guru Amardass Ji too followed the same ANTI_GURU GHAR paths most actively. Guur ramdass Jis Sons Prithi Chand carried this enmity with Guru Arjun to extreme ends..and then onwards the ANTI-GURU-GHAR Lineage of Meennas, Hindalis, Dhirmalliahs, Wadbhagees, ram raiyas etc have been very ACTIVELY flowing along as an :alternative" path to the House of Guru nanak ji.

Baba Sri Chand was actively PROMOTED by the Late GOBIND SADAN Chief, and his cohorts the 3HO Yogi harbahjan Singh and the Present Badal Regime which has declared a PUBLIC HOLIDAY for Baba Sri Chands Birthday and NOT for Guru Angad Jis GURPURAB !!

Its a fake argument thta .."majority" Sikhs accept Baba Sri chand blah blah..same as saying the Majority Sikhs accept the thousands of Deras and Babas...these Babas/Derawaad is exactly what the Udasis were earlier...that is while the Genuine Gurmatt Following SIKHS were roaming the Land with PRICE on their HEADS and sacrifcing themsleves..the "udasis" were busy "supporting" the Govt as are the Babas deras today. The Udasis and Nirmalas took over the Sikh Gurdwaras, Dharamsals and rewrote Sikh History to reflect their Views and drag sikhi of Guur nanak ji back into the Hindu fold..see how the BHAGWA/reddishOrangish/so called Kesri colour ( Udasis/Nirmalas/Sants/babas..... has almost OVERWHELMED the BLUE Colours of the NIHUNG Khalsa which colour now only exists among the Nihungs. 
The Singh sabha Movement which sought to ROLL BACK some of these encroachments of Brahminishm has been labelled as British Stooges....but in actual fact not so.
History may be temporarily changed..but TRUTH stands its role..forever as Gurbani declares...Sach patteh nahin kadeh puranna nahnin hoveh...TRUTH doesnt tear or fade or become Old....as long as Sikhs rally behind their One and Only TRUE GURU..the SGGS..the Gurmatt of Guru nanak ji will TRIUMPH once again and emerge out of the Bhagwa cloud of baba sri chandism...


----------



## passingby (Apr 20, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Baba Sri Chand actively Disobeyed Guru nanak ji at every step and was NOT at all in SYNC with the teachings of Guru Nanak ji and thats why he was bypassed for Gurgadee....



Just one point. Would he have received Guruship if he had obeyed Guruji just by virtue of being Guru's son? The point I am trying to make is Guruship was not a matter of family inheritance. Spirituality does not run in genes.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 21, 2012)

The Truth speaks for itself when you let it speak.  Let's not allow our personal feelings to veil the Truth. Let's look at the facts here and criterion by which Guru Angad Dev ji was selected for Gurgaddi.

Guru Angad Dev ji:
1. was Guru Nanak Dev ji's sikh (Gurugaddi is passed onto your sikh)
2. displayed spiritual progress through the Naam tradition when he realized God and gave up worshipping material wealth 
3. already had a following that could readily mix with Guru Nanak Dev ji's following

Baba Sri Chand ji:
1. was not his sikh as he was not with Guru Nanak Dev ji until his very last years
2. did not attain enlightenment through the Naam tradition, hence would have no way of continuing Guru Nanak Dev ji's "classes" so to speak
3. did not have a following compatible with Guru Nanak Dev ji's following of householders

And we know that the Gurus had no problems with Sri Chand ji. With Guru Hargobind Sahib ji's approval, Sri Chand ji appointed Baba Gurditta ji to their group. Later on Baba Gurditta ji revives the Udasi missionary activity that had declined. 

The contribution of Udasis and their leaders including Baba Sri Chand ji and Baba Gurditta ji is an important part of our history. It would be irresponsible and dangerous to not acknowledge their importance when clearly they are. Equally irresponsible and dangerous to portray hostility among them and Nihangs when there was none. The Udasis (and Nirmalas) worked with the Nihangs and kept alive the traditions of Guru Nanak Dev ji when Sikh numbers were dwindling. Once the Nihangs recovered and grew in numbers (through Khalsa initiations driven by the missionary activities of Udasis, not to mention the medical services), Sikhs were able to fight back the Afghan invasions and the Mughals.



> Nihang Baba Uday Singh comments upon the Udhasis:
> Udhasi Panth is from the time of Guru Nanak it was started by Baba Siri Chand Ji. It is an ancient Panth. In it also the [Adi] Guru Granth was preached. They set up Akharas [religious gatherings] and alongside Adi Granth they gave knowledge of Ayurved [Traditional Indian medicine]. They moved like an army through the villages and towns. They visited the Kumbh [ie. the Kumbh mela, a Hindu religious festival occurring every 12 years] at Hardwar on elephants and horses. This I do know about Udhasis the old ones use to preach Guru Granth with Ayurved. These Udhasis are an old Panth of Guru Nanak. They are exempt from the Khalsa initiation. From the beginning they did not get initiated into the Khalsa [since]they adopted the Udasi way of life [non-attachment]... (Baba Uday Singh, transcript of a recording, 01-03-2001)


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 21, 2012)

They are NOT any "panth" of Guru nanak ji..Guur Nanak ji only started the NIRMAL PANTH as stated by Bhai Gurdass Ji..the authoritative Sikh historian.
The same confusion was sowed after Guru Gobind Singh ji who ONLY sanctioned the One Khalsa panth..and NOT nay taksals, or Jathas..as they claim !!

2. Gurgadee is NOT a personal possession..and no one is "EXCLUDED" simply because He is Guru jis SON....Guru Arjun Ji was Guru ramdass Jis son..Guru Hargobind Ji was Guru Arjun jis son....Guru Harkishan ji was Guru Har rai jis son..Guru Gobind Singh ji was Guur teg bahdur Jis son...so simply being a son..is not a disqualification..a SON can also be a SIKH...in fact the Very First SIKH of Guru nanak ji was his sister nanki Ji...

The Udasis were what would be called.."Mercenaries or opportunists.."..they grabbed the opportunity when the SIKHS were being HUNTED like animals..there is no RECORD of any UDASI being put to death or being a shaheed...Just like TODAY the "udasi equivalent" would be the DERAWADEE Babas..nanaksariahs, dhadrinwallahs, rarrehwallahs etc etc..they are NOT at all..."on the GOI Watch List...or in any way being HUNTED down as for example The followers of Bhinderawallah was..or the babbars are..in fact the GOI actively facilitates the namdharees, nanaksariahs babas etc with easily available Visas and passports etc...and these Babas also claim they preach the AAD Granth..and provide ayurvedic and paath medicines...or even Third Eye Magic like the Nirmal baba who is of Namdharee background...
There may have been many many good udasis ..BUt the Vast majority actually SABOTAGED the GURMATT of Guru sahibs by sticking to their ALTERNATIVE "sikhis"...as they still do under the guise of sanatan Sikhi....They NEVER stood up to be COUNTED as SIKHS and thus escaped the SHAHEDDEE CULTURE imposed on SIKHS who stood up and be counted...


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 21, 2012)

I have no problem with Udasis, but they are not Sikhs, they have taken one facet of Sikhism, and made that the central point.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 21, 2012)

Exactly my point jios..Udasis are udasis..Nirmalas are Nirmalas..namdharees  are Namdharees..nirankarees are Nirankarees..nanaksariahs are nanaksariahs..radha soamis are radha soamis...BUT ALL THESE ARE NOT SIKHS..not by  a long shot.

Also NOT Sikhs are Ahmediahs  who claim they have a chola worn by Guru nanak ji and revere Him as a Pir...

SIKHS are SIKHS whose One and Only Guru is SGGS...who beleive IN and Have complete faith in the 10 Guru Sahibaans...and in the Khalsa of Guru Gobind Singh Ji as the ultimate Complete form of Gurmatt espoused by Guru nanak ji and his 10 successors...now Called the SGGS.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 21, 2012)

Udasis are Udasis, Nihangs are Nihangs, Sevapanthis are Seva panthis, Nirmalas are Nirmalas (these previous four have a very similar belief system. Belief systems start to vary amongst the following) Namdharis are Namdharis, Nirankaris are Nirankaris, Nanaksariahs are Nanaksariahs, Radha Swamis are Radha Swamis, Singh-Sabhaists are Singh-Sabhaists

Great. All of them claim to be Sikhs. All of them hold Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji (and 10 Gurus) as their Guru. Thus it is a no-brainer to call them Sikh and to let them define who they are, without imposing our prejudiced judgements on them. The only discussion here is how they differ in their interpretation.

BTW Ahmadiyas don't claim to be Sikh, they claim to be Muslim. But a few Muslims, like our fellow Judges of Dharma here, don't accept them as Muslim, even though Ahmaddiyas have taken the Quran, Hadith and Muhammad to be their scripture and Prophet, they also practice all the rituals and festivities.

Baba Sri Chand ji, whether he was a Guru or not does not matter when we consider his importance in Sikh history. Sri Chand ji was the one who suggested that the town of Ramdaspur be called Amritsar. Guru Ramdas ji held him in high esteem and presented him with offerings of horses and money every now and then. When asked by Sri Chand ji the reasons as to why his beard is so long, he replied "to wipe off the dust of the saints like yourself". Guru ji then got down and wiped his feet.

How did Nihangs and others escape persecution to recover their ranks? They hid in jungles.
How did Udasis escape persecution? They hid in jungles and didn't wear turbans. Where do Udasis normally live and how do they normally dress since the time of Guru Nanak? In jungles and without turbans.

Why did Nihangs attain martyrdom? Well they were warriors and very much involved in politics and society and thus were more likely to be in situations where they would be martyred.
Why don't we hear about Udasis attaining martyrdom? Well they are recluses who live in deep jungles and mountains, very much outside of politics and society and thus are less likely to come under fire from the government. 

Udasis and especially Nirmalas devote their entire lives to studying Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, so we really are in no position to judge whether they are Sikhs. They are the experts and are devoted to what they do. They understand  the Sikh scriptures better and it is because of their loyalty towards the Gurus that they study it so nothing good will come from antagonizing them. Instead their texts should be studied with the same level of love and devotion that they wrote them with.


----------



## Luckysingh (Apr 21, 2012)

Just a few points here.
Firstly, there seems no doubt that there was some important influences by Baba Sri Chand Ji. So, we can't shrug and ignore this importance by refusing to include his role in sikhism and then of course the udassi.
I have only researched a little since this topic started and the valid points made, do have a lot of validity from what I gather. 

With regards to Guru Nanak starting the Nirmal panth as stated by Bhai Gurdas Ji, I always thought that this was the same panth that Guru Gobind Singh Ji in effect renamed and revitalised and called it The Khalsa Panth.
I am talking about the nirmal started nearly 200 years before the Khalsa, not the nirmala of today.
I don't differentiate between khalsa and  the original nirmal, I may be wrong and mislead here.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 21, 2012)

Lucky Singh ji,
Khalsa is a military order started by Guru Gobind Singh ji which follows Guru Nanak Dev ji's panth. Khalsa's focus was very much the art of war. They worshipped weapons, trained in martial arts, practiced intense meditation and discipline, went hunting often and built castles and fortifications. The original rehitnamas/codes of conduct of the Khalsa are not very applicable today. The modern rehitnamas were written so that they would be more practical in the modern life. The line of Sikhism we belong to is the Khalsa lineage, where our ancestors took amrit and were initiated in to Khalsa but it is not the same military Khalsa that existed way back in history and certainly not the only Sikh lineage.


----------



## findingmyway (Apr 21, 2012)

BhagatSingh said:


> Udasis are Udasis, Nihangs are Nihangs, Sevapanthis are Seva panthis, Nirmalas are Nirmalas (these previous four have a very similar belief system. Belief systems start to vary amongst the following) Namdharis are Namdharis, Nirankaris are Nirankaris, Nanaksariahs are Nanaksariahs, Radha Swamis are Radha Swamis, Singh-Sabhaists are Singh-Sabhaists
> 
> Great. All of them claim to be Sikhs. All of them hold Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji (and 10 Gurus) as their Guru. Thus it is a no-brainer to call them Sikh and to let them define who they are, without imposing our prejudiced judgements on them. The only discussion here is how they differ in their interpretation..



Life is not so simple. If any of these groups hold another Guru or text in equal or higher esteem than the SGGS then they cannot be Sikhs as per the definition of the SRM due to split loyalties.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 21, 2012)

Bhagat Singh ji some comments.





BhagatSingh said:


> Lol the Righteous Judges of Dharma have spoken!


_Sorry please elaborate on your rant and characterization in the complaints or other places at spn set up for it._



BhagatSingh said:


> Udasis are Udasis, Nihangs are Nihangs, Sevapanthis are Seva panthis, Nirmalas are Nirmalas (these previous four have a very similar belief system. Belief systems start to vary amongst the following) Namdharis are Namdharis, _*Nirankaris are Nirankaris*_, Nanaksariahs are Nanaksariahs, _*Radha Swamis are Radha Swamis*_, Singh-Sabhaists are Singh-Sabhaists
> 
> _Great. All of them claim to be Sikhs. *All of them hold Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji (and 10 Gurus) as their Guru.* Thus it is a no-brainer to call them Sikh and to let them define who they are, without imposing our prejudiced judgements on them. The only discussion here is how they differ in their interpretation._


_False for some of them and I will let you do research to see which ones!  If this is your level of understanding of the real world out there, if I were you I would refrain from making such statements as you keep posting __basically lies and untruths when you do so.
_ 


BhagatSingh said:


> Baba Sri Chand ji, whether he was a Guru or not does not matter when we consider his importance in Sikh history. Sri Chand ji was the one who suggested that the town of Ramdaspur be called Amritsar. Guru Ramdas ji held him in high esteem and presented him with offerings of horses and money every now and then. When asked by Sri Chand ji the reasons as to why his beard is so long, he replied "to wipe off the dust of the saints like yourself". Guru ji then got down and wiped his feet.


_Sakhis are called Sakhis for a reason and SGGS ji is called a Guru for a reason.  I am sure Baba Sri Chand did good stuff but if it all goes to directly or indirectly annul the work of our Guru jis or SGGS ji then I could not give two hoots about it and the followers thereof._



BhagatSingh said:


> Udasis and *especially Nirmalas devote their entire lives to studying Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji*, so we really are in no position to judge whether they are Sikhs. They are the experts and are devoted to what they do. _*They understand  the Sikh scriptures better *_and it is because of their loyalty towards the Gurus that they study it so _*nothing good will come from antagonizing them*_. Instead their texts should be studied with the same level of love and devotion that they wrote them with.


_There are examples of misguided Nirmalas posting here and making SGGS appear like other scriptures and nothing special.  If their so called intense studying has allowed them to say such nonsense then their whole life has been wasted calling self to be Sikhs.  

The time of such on the pedestal people guiding the masses with little access to resources of translation, scriptures, etc., is way past.  If anything they are more redundant now than ever before.  Who cares about antogonizing such spiritually superior!  I wonder why you believe such highly placed can be antagonized in the first place given their brilliance.

_Sat Sri Akal.  swordfight


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 22, 2012)

Bhagat Singhji,

I think your argument is fairly sound actually, however you have done yourself no favours by citing groups that cannot abide by the SRM definition of what a Sikh is. 

*A Sikh is defined as any person male or female who faithfully:
Believes in the existence of One eternal God
Follows their teachings of, and accepts as their only Spiritual guides, the Guru Granth Sahib and the ten human Gurus
Believes in the baptism (Amrit Sanchar), as promoted by the tenth Guru
Does not owe allegiance to any other religion*




> Udasis are Udasis, Nihangs are Nihangs, Sevapanthis are Seva panthis, Nirmalas are Nirmalas (these previous four have a very similar belief system. Belief systems start to vary amongst the following) Namdharis are Namdharis, Nirankaris are Nirankaris, Nanaksariahs are Nanaksariahs, Radha Swamis are Radha Swamis, Singh-Sabhaists are Singh-Sabhaists





> Great. All of them claim to be Sikhs. All of them hold Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji (and 10 Gurus) as their Guru. Thus it is a no-brainer to call them Sikh and to let them define who they are, without imposing our prejudiced judgements on them. The only discussion here is how they differ in their interpretation.



Not all of them do, but the ones that do, yes, I believe you have a valid point, let us not waste time on those that believe in living Gurus. 

I do not think we can laud Nihangs and refuse to laud Udasis. In my view they are both as extreme as the other, and both have missed the central message which is to combine all facets of Sikhism to produce rounded, practical, flexible, spiritual, and worldly wise people. 



> Udasis and especially Nirmalas devote their entire lives to studying Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, so we really are in no position to judge whether they are Sikhs. They are the experts and are devoted to what they do. They understand the Sikh scriptures better and it is because of their loyalty towards the Gurus that they study it so nothing good will come from antagonizing them. Instead their texts should be studied with the same level of love and devotion that they wrote them with.



I have no problem with any group that satisfies the SRM Sikh definition, however, no group holds the monopoly on the Sikh message, only the SGGS has that honour. 

I think acceptance of groups that are in line with general Sikh thinking, or even those that have adopted a single facet and made that Sikhism, is a good thing, provided we are in no doubt that it is only a facet, a side. 

This does not apply to groups that attempt to rewrite Sikhi, but it must be conceded that any argument against the Udasis also applies against the Nihangs.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 22, 2012)

harry haller said:


> Bhagat Singhji,
> 
> I think your argument is fairly sound actually, however you have done yourself no favours by citing groups that cannot abide by the SRM definition of what a Sikh is.


It's not so simple as Jasleen ji points out.



			
				Harry ji said:
			
		

> A Sikh is defined as any person male or female who faithfully:
> Believes in the existence of One eternal God
> Follows their teachings of, and accepts as their only Spiritual guides, the Guru Granth Sahib and the ten human Gurus
> Believes in the baptism (Amrit Sanchar), as promoted by the tenth Guru
> Does not owe allegiance to any other religion


The first two define a Sikh. And those groups abide by them.

See my reply to Lucky Singh ji. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/38380-baba-sri-chand-and-sikhism-2.html#post163759 The Khalsa initiation makes one a Khalsa. It was never a requirement to be a Sikh. A is always B but B is not always A. Anyways, the SRM is essentially part of the Khalsa lineage I am talking about. There are lineages outside of the Khalsa lineage that are still just as Sikh as the Khalsa.



			
				Harry ji said:
			
		

> Not all of them do, but the ones that do, yes, I believe you have a valid point, let us not waste time on those that believe in living Gurus.


Not so fast. Belief in living Gurus does not mean they are not Sikhs.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 22, 2012)

> Not so fast. Belief in living Gurus does not mean they are not Sikhs.



I am 100% of the belief that believing in a living Guru means that you cannot accept the SGGS as the eternal Guru, which means you may be a lot of things, you may be the nicest, most decent person in the world, but you are not a Sikh. 

Are you trying to have a competition to see who is the biggest heretic? lol


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 22, 2012)

> I am 100% of the belief that believing in a living Guru means that you cannot accept the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji as the eternal Guru


Nonsense. It is quite possible to have it both ways. Do you really think it would take away from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji if a person explained spirituality to you? Do you think people cannot venerate more than one thing? 



> Are you trying to have a competition to see who is the biggest heretic?


Not trying at all. I *am *the biggest heretic. :tongue:


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 22, 2012)

I have you now      - YouTube

SGGS page 3

ਮੰਨੇ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਕਹੀ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
The state of the faithful cannot be described.
ਜੇ ਕੋ ਕਹੈ ਪਿਛੈ ਪਛੁਤਾਇ ॥
 One who tries to describe this shall regret the attempt.

I firmly believe one should not base ones understanding of the 11th Gurus teachings by involving a third party. The 11th Master gives his discourse one to one......

A person cannot explain spirituality, it has to be experienced, felt, hungered for, and yes, I do believe that a living Guru and the eternal Guru are not compatible, those that explain spirituality invariably have their own agenda, and if it does not start like that, it ALWAYS ends like that!

Bhagatji, you are a different brand of heretic, you are a left wing heretic, whereas I am without a doubt right wing, of course you realise the true heretic  lies somewhere in the middle lol


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 22, 2012)

Spirituality can be described, just like the Gurus do it in SGGS. Of course, it must be experienced and it must be realized that it cannot be described. :tongue:

The True heretic has mastered both wings. Thus attaining flight and with it freedom.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 22, 2012)

so what do we do now, hug?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 22, 2012)

mundahug Aw come here!

Is everything quiet in the head yet?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 22, 2012)

The Gurmatt of Guru nanak ji is a complete and full Circle...Guur Nanak ji began His Mission -* Nirmal Paanth*...He incorporated whatever He found compatible with His mission but had already been espoused earlier than Him...examples the Bhagat banis, Sheikh farid Jis bani, etc etc....and then passed the "baton" to Guru Angad Ji...bypassing his flesh and blood becasue they were Both *FOUND WANTING*..and so on until Guru Gobind Singh ji...the Khalsa and BACK to the SGGS which is ESSENTIALLY the essence of Guru nanak jis Mission/Gurmatt/Nirmal Panth. Note that Guru Gobind Singh ji deliberately kept his own writings OUTSIDE the SGGS..even though He essentially re-edited the entire Granth, inserting the Gurbani of Guru teg bahadur Ji in hundreds of different but appropriate places (Raags/ashtpadees/chhands etc) (not as one chunk at one place as one would expect a later addition). 
Hnece its perfectly natural to assume that the KHALSA PANTH and the NIRMAL PANTH ( Both also mean the same..PURE !!) are ONE and the SAME. One CANNOT claim to be a follower of the "Nirmal" Panth and say that the Khalsa Panth is for the birds ??..or that the Circle that Guru nanak ji drew..Begins" here and "ends" there..simply because a CIRCLE by its virtue is no beginning and no end..its *ONE COMPLETE ENTITY*...  The 10 Gurus are ONE JYOT..ONE MESSAGE..ONE MISSION..ONE GURMATT..ONE GRANTH..and ONE PANTH. There's absolutely no place for any DUALITY. One cannot take out an arc of the circle and claim that arc is the complete circle..its NOT.

SIKHS of necessity have to base their beleif on the SGGS. SAKHIS are simply tales...many absolutely PREPOSTEROUS and POSITIVELY INSULTING to our GURU SAHIBS and yet we have "Sikhs" who accept such as biblical truth !! One such Sakhi claims Guru Arjun ji was "STUCK" ( by writers block !!! ??? ) at Ashtpadee 8 of Sukhmani sahib..and it was Baba Sri Chand ( who incidentally hasnt written a single line himslef ) who "BLESSED"..Guru Arjun ji and OPENED the Writers Block so Guru Ji could COMPLETE the Sukhmani sahib. Can a SIKH accept such a gross insult to the one who is Called GURU ka DOHTA..BANI Ka BOHTHA..by none other than GURU AMARDASS Ji and whose Compositions are the MOST NUMEROUS in SGGS ?? Yet yes..many "sikhs" accept this FAKE STORY as Gospel truth !!..and wish other sikhs would accept it too....
Another equally preposterous and false and insulting sakhi claims that GURU ANGAD JI had a CANCEROUS TOE...which was cured by Baba Sri Chand....
The sakhi about Guru ramdass Ji wiping/dusting the feet of Baba sri Chand is showing the HUMILITY of our Guru sahib..as is also hsown when Baba DASSU came up behind GURU AMARDASS JI and KICKED HIM OFF the STAGE while Guru Ji was having a discourse in Sangat. Dassu was SON of GURU Angad Ji (Also Found wanting and BYPASSED for Gurgadee by his father Guru Angad Ji ) He was ANGRY that his father had not given the gurgadee to him and instead given it to the ..old man Bhai Amru...) Had Guur ji so desired Dassu would ahve got a beating of his life by the angry sangat..BUT NO..Guur Amardass ji piakced himslef up from the floor..( age 75++) and PRESSED the FEET of dassu ji saying..OH my son..my old body and bones must have HURT your FOOT...and Massaged it in full sangat !! Now is this incident a "proud moment" for Baba DASSU or showing us just how HUMBLE and SINCERE our Guru sahibs were even towards their  enemies and detractors. There is no "sakhi" that shows that any one of these "Guru-sons" ever did anything remotely simialr to what Guru Amardass Ji did to dassu or Guru ramdass Ji did to baba sri Chand...YET we have Sikhs trying to show that Baba Sri chand is SO GREAT that even Guru Ramdass ji wiped his feet with his long beard...and so we have to accept that Baba Dassu was also equally GREAT because he managed to KICK Guru Amardass ji to the FLOOR !! ( and  whats NEXT..a Claim..." maybe Guru Amardass ji was afraid of DASSU....and pretended to massage his foot ??? I can imagine a Sikh claiming even that..the way things are going...nothing new..).
I can cite so many such sakhis....a complete waste of time and having to accept insults to my Guru sahibs....but many sikhs seem to be swearing by such sakhis...????.
How about Baba Prithi Chand ??? Elder brother of Guru Arjun Ji..His Family lineage has also started a Parallel GURUDOM..the Dhirmaliahs - who actually SHOT at Guru Teg bahadur Ji to kill him..BUT IF you see the CROWDS of "SIKHS" bowing at DERA BABA WADBHAG SINGH..you could be excused for believing that Baba Wadbhag Singh is a GREAT SIKH (and NOT an ASSASSIN who shot at the GURU and ran away to the hills to escape the wrath of the Sikhs). The Dhirmalliahs..the Meennas.. the ram raiyahs all claim to be SIKHS and they also have "separate GURBANIS...."..and Living GURUS...SODHIS..etc etc... Following this line of thought..any one can be a "sikh"...even if his ancestors shot and tried to kill a GURU..so what ???..if a son of a Guru can kick a Guur and get away with it..another son can get a Guru to wipe his foot with his beard.....another can get his brother Guru martyred..another can shoot..and miss..so what..he missed didnt he...so why cant he be a BABA  and sikhs cant visit his dera and get their bhoots out??   Alas....what are we coming to...japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 22, 2012)

Bhagat ji and harry ji..Hugging is completely natural and as per Gurbani..Gurmukh baitheh saffan vichhayeh...a Sikh is essentially .into discourse..discussing..debating..learning..disagreeing.. ( sometimes)BUT Never "hating..fighting..insulting..shutting the other out.."...

The other day at Gurdwara Stockton USA, One of the oldest Gurdwaras in America...some Taksalis/baba derawadees not only assaulted the LONE Awtar Singh Missionary and his american sikh wife..BUT looted his stall of all his cds books etc. These MISCREANTS waited patiently for ALL the sangat to go home...before they had the "courage" of their Banna/weapons/khandas etc they were wearing in huge numbers..to attack and loot the stall of this man. WHY ?? Becasue he doenst beleive in DG..and sells books of Kala Afghana, and similar writers. Such behaviour is NOT of a GURU KA SIKH..no matter how high his dumalla..or how blue his chola..or how heavy his  karra..or how curved his 9 inch kirpaan..or maalaas around his neck...its behaviour of a COWARD who attacks only in a CROWD of similar giddharrs. ON SPN we dont behave like that...so go ahead and have a huggh...include me as well....mundahugmundahugmundahug


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Apr 23, 2012)

Where do we find the concept o "GADEE" in the lineage of SIKH GuRu way of life.?

Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## passingby (Apr 24, 2012)

> ....and then passed the "baton" to Guru Angad Ji...bypassing his flesh and blood becasue they were Both *FOUND WANTING*..





> Dassu was SON of GURU Angad Ji (Also Found wanting and BYPASSED for Gurgadee by his father Guru Angad Ji )


I wish to point out what looks like a flaw in the thought presented. Did the Gurus first looked at their sons for passing on the 'baton' and only if they were found wanting then looked elsewhere in the sangat?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 24, 2012)

The two SONS of Guur Nanak ji were TESTED...as was everyone else...in EQUAL and LEVEL PLAYING GROUND...and the SONS FAILED in each "task"....for example Guur Ji "accidnetally" dropped a container in a CESS POOL...and asked Baba Sri chand..to go pick it up...Baba Ji REFUSED POINT BLANK..saying.."dont we have more clean containers ?? that I must go dirty myself ?? However Bhai Lehnna Ji jumped in instantly and recovered the container...There were many many such "tests" for obedience, humility etc..and Bhai lehnna Ji was the ONLY ONE who passed all...

Guru Amardass Ji also TESTED....Bhai Jetha Ji( Guur ramdass Ji his son-in-law) and his SONS..were asked to prepare a THARRA...or seat for the Guru Ji. Both made tharras..BUT Guur Amardass ji expressed DISAPPROVAL and asked them to demolish them and remake.. THIS happened Again and Again..UNTIL the SON withdrew muttering that the old man must be mad...and the LONE Candidate left standing was Bhai jetha Ji..who was anointed GURU RAMDASS JI...

Now another ."passer by" may now jump in and ask....??/ Isnt that a flawed way of choosing a GURU..for heaven sake..a GURU just because he dived into a cess pool and recovered a cup...?? or  the One who mindlessly went on making and demolishing tharras..got the GURUSHIP ?? Heavens????   is Guruship bestowed like that ???

Bhai Amardass Ji at age 70++ travelled 12 MILES in the DARKNESS (PITCH BLACK)..from Khadoor Sahib to BEAS RIVER to fetch a pitcher of water DAILY for 12 YEARS without a single day MISS....and Going from Khadoor sahib..HE WALKED BACKWARDS ( so as NOT to have his BACK to the GURU )....and This was done after Bhai ji had FINISHED washing up the langgar utensils bhandeh etc etc..around MIDNIGHT....daily and the water was fetched ready for AMRITVELA ishnaan of Guur Angad JI !!  So YES Bhai Amardass Ji also got to be NEXT GURU...inspite of Guru Angad ji having two robust healthy sons who didnt lift a finger but wanted the "PROPERTY" as their Birth right..and hence KICKED GURU AMARDASS ji off the stage in anger....IF that isnt called "FOUND WANTING"..then I am sorry i cannot answer...

There are lots of "passers by" who ask..why no FEMALES got to be Guurs ?? were the Sikh gurus anti-women ?? Why this and why that..?? Only GURU JI knows 100%..we tell what we know...and thats the fact that the SIKHS were THOROUGHLY TESTED and the Sons, mammas, chachas, bhuas, fuffarrs, etc etc ALL had an EQUAL CHANCE !!lol


----------



## passingby (Apr 24, 2012)

It seems strange that some stories are being rejected on grounds such as Hindu orientation, while a person walking backwards is being accepted as a sign of devotedness! Isnt this equivalent of relying on outer show to test spirituality? 

Walking backwards! So, today people who perform teerath yatras doing dandwat pranaams (some for hundred of miles) would be very meritorious indeed!

Some things are being rejected as being illogical and against Sikh principles while some others are accepted as 'only Guru knows best'.

I wish to mention here that I am not disputing any claim of Guruship. I am trying to point out a flaw in the idea presented.
My own personal idea is based on my spiritual beliefs pertaining to inner state of mind. A spiritual person of the calibre of a Puran Guru would be able to see the deepest and darkest corner of my mind and would be able to know what kind of energy is working where and what kind of movements are occurring where. He would not need to rely on outer show to measure my inner state.
We hear stories of disciples tested by masters since the ancient times. But I feel the tests are not for measuring, they are actually a practice for gaining strength, consolidating a state and ironing out impurities. 

It is wrong to say that Guru Amardass ji became the next Guru because he performed remarkable feats of seva at the old age of 70. I am pretty sure even more remarkable feats of preseverance towards one's chosen target can be found in human civilisations around the world. Guru Amardass ji became the next Guru because he was SPIRITUALLY evolved to that level. 
If such testing was of any importance then it should have been done in every case down the line till Guru Gobind Singh ji.


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 24, 2012)

I think the demolishing and rebuilding of the THARRA is a good measure of a mans patience.

The walking backwards is a sign of pure humility and love, only a true Gursikh could do this with any sincerity, to the rest of us, such action would be impossible to carry out, as by our very manmukh nature, ours would be a different agenda,


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 24, 2012)

Passing By Ji..
There are actions..and there are actions..just as there are rituals and there are rituals..
we have been instructed by Gurbani to USE OUR GOD GIVEN INTELLECT to discern the difference.."AAkleean SAHIB SEVEAH..aakleean keecheh DAAN "....means the SAHIB..the CREATOR must be "served" not blindly but by the use of our intellect..."daan" (not only just moeny gold lands or some roti to a beggar..BUT also devotion, time, expertise, etc etc.) must also be very "intellectually" performed. Therefore a SIKH need not be..giving a so called Sadhu at the door half his roti for fear of being "cursed" by the holey man..or in expectation of being "aseesed" by him...the Sikh can think and see for himself...daan in gurmatt carries no "PUNN or PAAP"..no curse and no asees..because thats in the provision of the CREATOR ONLY...not man no matter how HOLY or HOLEY !!

Lots of people do drink water used for washing feet in Gurdwaras..many also walk backwards, many rub their foreheads on each step...many bathe at each step of Baolis in the effort to escape the 84 lakh joons...but who knows which one is fake and which one is rightfully pleasing the Guru with TRUE LOVE..??...who knows how many got sick from drinking the filthy water ( which by the way is NOT at all recommended in any Gurbani Tuk )...only recently do such news begining to comeout..like the 36 COWS that DIED after consuming Guru Ka Langgar from the DERA of Dhadrianwallah Parmeshar dwar recently..and that certain Takhat was serving ROTTEN DAAL in Langgar ( daal whcih had more susree than seeds )..certainly we have come a LONG WAY from whats written in GURBANI...Mata KHEEVEE serving KHEER GHYALI - Pudding with ghee mixed in !!!( I wonder how many modern sikhs woudl DARE to eat that type of kheer today given the high incidence of Diabetes/BP/Cholestrol etc among us..ha ha ???..but the question here is NOT about ghee/kheer BUT the GREED which leads to susree infected rotten daal to be cooked for sangats..???..Even IF there were Sangats who could eat the ghee kheer..the GREED stops the servers...so the "akal" is MISSING...its misuse of akal into CHATRAYEE..chalakii....and this same Chatraiee..SIANYAPPAN..chalakian etc being used in walking backwards, matha raggrriang on gurdwara steps, wiping sangat shoes, etc ( BY SOME ) that Gurbani says WONT GET any results !! Japji Sahib !! WE have to be DISCERNING..in order to "see" which is HINDU beleif/ritual...and which may be of benefit to us as Per GURBANI/GURMATT ..BOTH may LOOK alike..BUT there is a subtle difference...a Wife may forego dinner until her husband returns home (out of love)..and this is different from Karva Chauth driven by peer pressure..sass pressure..friends etc etc..asking..why you didnt keep karva chauth...dont you "LOVE" your hubby ?? you wnat him to die early ?? I routinely wait until my kids return home and we have dinner together...but i dont call it Karva hauth.and its not a necessity..if i am ****** off i may eat alone !! Thats the difference...and GURBANI instructs US to see it...but if we chose to follow the crowd like sheep..its OUR fault..not Gurbani/gurmatt deficiency...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 24, 2012)

I also think its Wrong to say that Bhai Amardass ji got the Gurgadee solely becasue of his "seva"...THATS the idea being DRIVEN along by almost ALL parcharaks ragis granthis, our Jathedars etc..and especially the BABAS and DERA Heads..because such "devotion" is invariably *CRAVED* by them too....as shown by the Sirsa Baba wlaking fully shoed through PUDDLES of Filthy water on the Kachi Road and looking at his devotees rushing to DRINK those puddles as "Holy water/blessed water/amrit "....so this aspect of Bhai Amardass jis "seva" is blown out of proportion...He became GURU becasue he was Spiritually FIT and its shown by his penning Bani like ANAND SAHIB....a Shahkaar equal to Japji Sahib penned by Guru nanak ji sahib....no person who simply walked backward could be capable of writing Anand Sahib. The walking backward and the other seva is Guur jis way of showing LOVE to His master..and i find nothing wrong with that. ( Btw on YoU-Tube one cna watch hundreds of Live vidoes of SADHUS who ROLL for THOUSAND MILES to teeraths, who stand for ages on one leg..who have held one arm high for DECADES....who sleep on sharp nails as beds etc etc etc..BUT you wont find any who has written ANAND SAHIB..not even the Radha Soami Gurus or anyone else...


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 24, 2012)

I see similar patterns in keeping hair, doing path, almost everything in Sikhism that people may not want to do, (including myself), it is an expression of love, and that is all. You cannot draw love out of someone, so all the arguments, why should we keep our hair, why should we do this, or that, has a very simple answer, if you have to ask, there is no point doing it, if you do it and it makes you happy to serve Guru, then you already know the answer, 

The problem lies in those that carry out actions in full view of Sangat for the purpose of ego and self, or to be blessed, for luck, for personal gain of any sort, emotional, financial, sexual, there are many a draw to many a person.


----------



## passingby (Apr 24, 2012)

Anand Sahib is so lyrical in its flow and how Guru ji takes up each part of the body and addresses it, is lovely. The repetition of lines bring out such a good rhythm. The same style has been used by other Gurus too. The summing up stanzas produce a very good finalizing effect on mind. Its lovely.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 24, 2012)

and have you ever wondered...there is not a single line of "Gurbani/Bani" by Bhai Lehnna Ji or by Bhai Amardass Ji ?? Gurbani only began to flow uninterrupted AFTER they were ordained GURU SAHIB. That is  sure sign of DHUR KI BANI..as such can only flow through the designated GURU/BHAGAT/GURMUKH..as a common man no matter how holy or devoted cannot pen such. Thus there is NOT a SINGLE line by Baba Sri Chand or the Babas dassu mohan mohri etc etc..ALL sons of Gurus...The sons were after the PROPERTY and PRESTIGE attached to the Gurgadee..not interested in qualifying for it..clear as day and thats why they all FAILED...and Thats why they have NO SIGNIFICANCE in Sikhism/Gurmatt or Sikh History..they are just PASSERS BY...looking at us from the OUTSIDE....and still do as the so called BEDIS...SODHIS...Ramraiyahs..Dhirmalliahs...Waddbhaggis..etc etc...FRINGE GROUP.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 24, 2012)

Passing by Ji..If you can read Punjabi..heres my take on "Sakhis"....from a book written by Professor Ghaggha Ji...published on the Singhsabhacanada webpage..
*ਬਹੁਤ ਮੁਸ਼ੱਕਤ ਕਰਨ ਦੇ ਬਾਵਜੂਦ ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ  ਨੂੰ ਕਿਧਰੇ ਸੁਆਲ-ਜੁਆਬ ਕਰਦੇ ਮੈਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੜ੍ਹਿਆ। ਕਵਿਤਾ ਦੀਆਂ ਬਾਰੀਕੀਆਂ, ਰਾਗ ਦੀ  ਸੂਖ਼ਮਤਾ ਬਾਰੇ ਕਦੋਂ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਲਈ ਕੋਈ ਲਿਖਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਦੀ। ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕਰਨ ਆਈ ਸੰਗਤ ਦੇ  ਸੁਆਲਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਦੀ ਜੁਆਬ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹੋਣ, ਕੋਈ ਲਿਖਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭਦੀ। ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਬਾਰੀਕੀਆਂ  ਨੂੰ ਕਦੋਂ ਸਮਝਿਆ, ਸਾਰਾ ਇਤਿਹਾਸ ਖ਼ਾਮੋਸ਼ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ  ਜੀ ਲਈ ਕੋਈ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਦੇਣ ਦਾ ਵੱਖਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੋਵੇ, ਅਜਿਹਾ ਕਿਧਰੇ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ  ਨਹੀਂ ਮਿਲਦਾ। ਜੋ ਕੁੱਝ ਪੜ੍ਹਨ-ਸੁਣਨ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਹੈ ”ਸੇਵਾ”।   ਲਗਾਤਾਰ  ਬਗ਼ੈਰ ਰੁਕੇ , ਬਿਨਾਂ ਦਿਨ-ਰਾਤ ਦਾ ਭਰਮ ਕੀਤੇ, ਬਿਨਾਂ ਦੁੱਖ-ਭੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਵਾਹ ਕੀਤੇ,  ਹਰ ਵਕਤ ਸੇਵਾ ਲਈ ਹਾਜ਼ਰ ਰਹੇ। ਸੇਵਾ ਹੀ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਹੈ, ਅੱਖਾਂ ਬੰਦ ਕਰ ਕੇ  ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਜਾਓ। ਪੁਸਤਕਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਿੱਖ ਲੇਖਾਰੀ (ਅਤੇ ਬੁਲਾਰੇ) ਜਦੋਂ ਸੇਵਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ  ਲਿਖਣ ਲਗਦੇ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਆਮ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਘਰ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ, ਗੁਰਦਵਾਰਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ  ਝਾੜੂ-ਪੋਚਾ ਲਾਉਣ ਲਗਦਾ ਹੈ। ਬਰਤਣ ਮਾਂਜਦਾ ਹੈ, ਦਾਲਾਂ-ਸਬਜ਼ੀਆਂ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਸ਼ਾਦੇ ਬੜੇ  ਉਤਸ਼ਾਹ ਨਾਲ ਬਣਾਉਂਦਾ ਅਤੇ ਵਰਤਾਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਘਰੇਲੂ ਜ਼ਿੰਮੇਵਾਰੀਆਂ ਸਭ ਤਿਆਗ ਕੇ, ਸੇਵਾ  ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਹਾਲੋਂ ਬੇਹਾਲ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਦੱਸਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਿ ਆਪਣੇ  ਪ੍ਰਵਾਰ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਭੀ ਉਤਨੀ ਹੀ ”ਫਲਦਾਇਕ” ਹੈ, ਜਿੰਨੀ ਗੁਰਦਵਾਰੇ ਦੀ। ਆਂਢ-ਗੁਆਂਢ ਵਿੱਚ  ਕਈ ਲੋੜਵੰਦ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਭੀ ਉਤਨੀ ਹੀ ਲਾਭਕਾਰੀ ਹੈ। ਸੇਵਾ ਦਾ  ਘੇਰਾ ਅਤਿਅੰਤ ਵਿਸ਼ਾਲ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਇਹ ਪੱਖ ਸੰਗਤਾਂ ਸਨਮੁੱਖ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਗਿਆ। ਆਮ  ਸਿੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੇ ”ਕੁਰਾਹੇ” ਪਾ ਕੇ ਬਰਬਾਦ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਨੂੰ ਸਮਝਣਾ ਤੇ  ਜੀਵਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਢਾਲਣਾ, ਵਿਸਾਰ ਹੀ ਦਿੱਤਾ।
ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੇ ਇਸ ਉੱਚੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਮੇਵਾਰੀ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਚੁਣੇ ਗਏ ਹਨ ਤਾਂ ਕੀ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਸੇਵਾ  ਦੀ ਬਦੌਲਤ? ਜਿਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਸਾਖੀਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਕਰਵਾਈ ਹੈ, ਉਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ  ਸੇਵਾ ਤਾਂ ”ਸ਼ੂਦਰ ਗਰਦਾਨੇ” ਲੋਕ ਸਦੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਕਰਦੇ ਆ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਕੀ ਇਸ ਸੇਵਾ ਤੋਂ  ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਸਨਮਾਨ ਜੋਗ ਰੁਤਬਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਗਿਆ? ਜੀ ਨਹੀਂ! ਉਹ  ਅੱਖਾਂ ਮੀਟ ਕੇ (ਮਜਬੂਰੀ ਵੱਸ) ਸਦੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਸ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਆ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਸਾਡੇ ਆਮ ਘਰਾਂ  ਵਿੱਚ ਔਰਤਾਂ ਸਦੀਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਤਨ, ਮਨ ਨਾਲ ਨਿੱਤ ਦਿਨ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਇਸ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਾਰਨ  ਕਦੀ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਸਨਮਾਨਜੋਗ ਅਹੁਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਇਆ? ਸ਼ੂਦਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ  ਗਿਆਨ ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਕੁੱਝ ਹੱਦ ਤੱਕ ਬਦਲਣਾ ਸ਼ੁਰੂ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ। ਔਰਤਾਂ  ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਉਚੇਰੀ ਪੜ੍ਹਾਈ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਸਬੱਬ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ, ਉਹ ਬੀਬੀਆਂ ਬੇਅੰਤ  ਵੱਡੇ-ਵੱਡੇ ਰੁਤਬੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰ ਗਈਆਂ। ਜੇ ਉਹ ”ਸੰਗਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ” ਹੀ ਕਰਦੀਆਂ  ਰਹਿੰਦੀਆਂ ਤਾਂ ਅੱਗੇ ਵਧਣ ਦਾ ਸੁਪਨਾ ਤੱਕ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਨ ਲੈ ਸਕਦੀਆਂ। ਰਾਸ਼ਟਰਪਤੀ, ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ  ਮੰਤਰੀ, ਲੋਕ ਸਭਾ ਦੀ ਸਪੀਕਰ, (ਮੁਖੀ) ਕਾਂਗਰਸ ਪਾਰਟੀ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ, ਕੁੱਝ ਕੁ ਸੂਬਿਆਂ  ਦੀਆਂ ਮੁੱਖ ਮੰਤਰੀ ਬਣੀਆਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਸਤਿਕਾਰਯੋਗ ਬੀਬੀਆਂ ਝਾੜੂ-ਪੋਚਾ ਲਾ ਕੇ, ਭਾਂਡੇ  ਮਾਂਜ ਕੇ, ”ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ” ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਡੇਰੇ ਅਹੁਦਿਆਂ ‘ਤੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਹੁੰਚੀਆਂ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ  ਬਹੁਤ ਵੱਡੀਆਂ ਪੜ੍ਹਾਈਆਂ ਕੀਤੀਆਂ ਹੋਈਆਂ ਹਨ। ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ ਵਿਸ਼ਾਲ ਤਜਰਬਾ ਹੈ। ਅਸੀਂ  ”ਸੇਵਾ ਤੇ ਸਿਮਰਨ” ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਰਾਜ ਲੱਭਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਉਹ ਬਿਨਾਂ ”ਸੇਵਾ ਅਤੇ ਬਿਨਾਂ ਸਿਮਰਨ”  ਤੋਂ ਰਾਜ ਕਰ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ (ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ) ਤਕਰੀਬਨ ਸੱਤ ਸਾਲ ਤੱਕ  ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਪੜ੍ਹਦੇ-ਸਿੱਖਦੇ ਰਹੇ। ਜੋ  ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੀ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿਸ਼ਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਈਆਂ ਸਨ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ  ਦੀ ਆਪਣੀ ਵਿਚਾਰਧਾਰਾ ਨੂੰ ਇੰਨ ਬਿੰਨ ਲਾਗੂ ਕਰਾਉਣਾ ਅੱਗੋਂ ਜ਼ਿੰਮੇਵਾਰੀ ਦੂਜੇ  ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ ਦੀ ਸੀ। ਸਮੇਂ ਦੀ ਰਾਜਨੀਤੀ ਕਿੰਨੀ ਖ਼ੂੰਖਾਰ ਹੈ, ਧਾਰਮਕ ਲੋਕ ਕੁਰਾਹੇ ਪੈ  ਚੁੱਕੇ ਹਨ। ਆਮ ਜੰਤਾ ਗ਼ਰੀਬ ਹੈ, ਅਣਪੜ੍ਹ ਹੈ, ਨਾ ਸਮਝ ਹੈ। ਸੈਂਕੜੇ ਸਾਲਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਕਈ  ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੀ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਿਸਦੀ ਆ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ। ਅਜਿਹੇ ਭਿਆਨਕ ਹਾਲਾਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਨੂੰ  ਜਗਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ, ਲਾਮਬੰਦ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੈ। ਏਕਤਾ ਦੇ ਸੂਤਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਰੌਣਾ ਹੈ। ਮੌਤ ਦਾ ਭੈ ਮਨਾਂ  ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਕੱਢਣਾ ਹੈ। ਬਾਦਸ਼ਾਹੀਆਂ ਬਦਲਦੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਚਿੱਤਰ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ  ਨਕਸ਼ਾ ਖਿੱਚ ਧਰਨਾ ਹੈ। ਜ਼ਿੰਮੇਵਾਰੀ ਚੁੱਕਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਮਹਾਂਪੁਰਖ ਜੇ ਕਿਤੇ ਕਮਜ਼ੋਰੀ ਵਿਖਾ  ਜਾਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਉਸਰੀ ਹੋਈ ਲਹਿਰ ਢਹਿ ਢੇਰੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਇਆ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਸੱਤ ਸਾਲ ਲਗਾਤਾਰ ਭਾਈ  ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ, ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਅੰਗ ਸੰਗ ਰਹੇ। ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ  ਨੇ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਪੋਥੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਪੜ੍ਹਿਆ ਅਤੇ ਸਮਝਿਆ। ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਸਤਿ  ਪੁਰਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਉਤਾਰਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਲਿਆਏ ਸਨ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਚਾਰ  ਸਹਿਤ ਪੜ੍ਹਿਆ। ਜਿਸ ਥਾਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਗੁੰਝਲ ਦੀ ਸਮਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਸੀ, ਉਸ ਬਾਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਹਿਬ ਤੋਂ ਪੁੱਛ ਲੈਂਦੇ ਸਨ। ਅਖ਼ੀਰਲੇ ਸੱਤ ਸਾਲਾਂ ਦੌਰਾਨ ਜੋ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਹਿਬ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣ ਆਉਂਦੇ ਸਨ। ਨਵੀਂ ਵਿਚਾਰਧਾਰਾ ਬਾਰੇ ਕਈ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੁਆਲ ਭੀ ਕਰਦੇ  ਸਨ। ਸਵੇਰੇ ਸ਼ਾਮ ਜੋ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਸੰਗਤਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਸੀ, ਉਸ ਵਕਤ ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ  ਹਾਜ਼ਰ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਸਨ। ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕੀ ਤੌਰ ‘ਤੇ ਕੀ ਮੁਸ਼ਕਲਾਂ ਆ ਰਹੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਰਾਹ  ਸਿਰ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੈ। ਨਵੀਂ ਤਿਆਰ ਹੋ ਰਹੀ ਜਥੇਬੰਦੀ ਦੀਆਂ ਕੀ ਲੋੜਾਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ।  ਗਲ ਪਈ ਬਹੁ ਪਰਤੀ ਗ਼ੁਲਾਮੀ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਗਲੋਂ ਲਾਹੀ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। ਲੰਮੇਂ ਸਮੇਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਅਤੇ  ਥੋੜੇ ਸਮੇਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਸਕੀਮਾਂ ਤਿਆਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ, ਕਿਵੇਂ ਲਾਗੂ ਕੀਤੀਆਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀਆਂ ਹਨ। ਅਜਿਹੇ  ਅਣਗਿਣਤ ਸਿੱਖਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਕੰਮ ਸਨ, ਜੋ ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਤੋਂ ਸਿੱਖੇ ਤਾਂ ਕਿ ਅੱਗੇ  ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਖਾਏ ਜਾ ਸਕਣ।
ਅਫ਼ਸੋਸ! ਬਹੁਤ ਅਫ਼ਸੋਸ!! ਚਾਰੇ ਜਨਮ ਸਾਖੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਸਿਆਣਪ ਵਾਲੀ ਕੋਈ ਲਿਖਤ  ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ”ਮਹਾਨ ਸੇਵਾ ਜਾਣ ਕੇ” ਮੀਂਹ ਨਾਲ ਢੱਠ ਚੁੱਕੀ, ਰਾਤ ਸਮੇਂ  ਕੰਧ ਉਸਾਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਦੂਜੀ ਥਾਂਵੇਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦਰਿਆ ਵਿੱਚ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ  ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ਕੱਪੜਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਰਾਖੀ ਬੈਠੇ ਹਨ। ਇੱਕ ਦਿਨ ਚਿੱਕੜ ਵਿੱਚ ਡਿੱਗਿਆ ਲੋਟਾ  ਬਾਹਰ ਕੱਢ ਲਿਆਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਇੱਕ ਬਿੱਲੀ ਸੰਗਤ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਮਰੀ ਹੋਈ ਚੂਹੀ ਸੁੱਟ ਕੇ ਦੌੜ ਗਈ।  ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਹੱਥ ਲਾਉਣ ਨੂੰ ਤਿਆਰ ਨਾ ਹੋਇਆ। ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਚੂਹੀ ਚੁੱਕ ਕੇ ਬਾਹਰ  ਸੁੱਟ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਇੱਕ ਦਿਨ ਸੰਗਤ ਨੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਅੱਗੇ ਜਲੇਬੀਆਂ ਖਾਣ ਦੀ ਅਰਜ  ਕੀਤੀ। ਗੁਰੂ ਬਾਬਾ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਹਾ ਕਿ ਜਿਸ ਕਿੱਕਰ ਹੇਠਾਂ ਅਸੀਂ ਬੈਠੇ ਹਾਂ।  ਇਸ ਦੇ ਉਪਰ ਚੜ੍ਹ ਕੇ ਹਲੂਣ ਦਿਓ, ਜਲੇਬੀਆਂ ਝੜ ਪੈਣਗੀਆਂ। ਪੁੱਤਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਨਾਂਹ ਕਰ  ਦਿੱਤੀ, ਸੇਵਕਾਂ ਨੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਮੰਨਿਆ। ਜਦੋਂ ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ਼ਾਰਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਤਾਂ  ਉਹ ਦਬਾ ਛੱਟ ਕਿੱਕਰ ‘ਤੇ ਚੜ੍ਹਨ ਲੱਗਾ। ਜਦੋਂ ਸਾਥੀਆਂ ਨੇ ਯਾਦ ਕਰਾਇਆ, ”ਕਿੱਕਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ  ਜਲੇਬੀਆਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਲਗਦੀਆਂ ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ।” ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਪੂਰੀ ਸ਼ਰਧਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਵਿਸ਼ਵਾਸ  ਨਾਲ ਆਖਿਆ, ”ਮੇਰੇ ਸੱਚੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਆਖਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਹਲੂਣਾ ਦੇਣ ‘ਤੇ ਜਲੇਬੀਆਂ ਹੀ  ਝੜਨਗੀਆਂ। ਮੇਰਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਝੂਠ ਨਹੀਂ ਬੋਲਦਾ, ਜਰੂਰ ਜਲੇਬੀਆਂ ਹੀ ਝੜਨਗੀਆਂ” ਜਾਂ ਫਿਰ ਭਾਈ  ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ਖੇਤਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਾ ਕੇ ਜੀਰੀ (ਝੋਨਾ) ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਘਾਹ ਕੱਢ ਕੇ, ਪੰਡ ਬੰਨ੍ਹ ਕੇ,  ਸਿਰ ‘ਤੇ ਰੱਖ ਕੇ ਘਰ ਲੈ ਆਏ ਜਿਸ ਨਾਲ ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਬਸਤਰ ਗੰਦੇ ਹੋ ਗਏ। ਗੁਰੂ  ਨਾਨਕ ਨੇ ਚਿੱਕੜ (ਗਾਰਾ) ਨੂੰ ਕੇਸਰ ਆਖਿਆ, ਕਿਰਤ ਨੂੰ ਸਲਾਹਿਆ। ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਪੰਜ ਸੱਤ  ਸਾਖੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਬਾਰ-ਬਾਰ ਦੁਹਰਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਕੀ ਤੱਤ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ (ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਅਨੁਸਾਰੀ)  ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਾਈ ਮਾਤਰ ਹੀ ਲੱਭੇਗੀ? ਗੱਦੀ ਦੇਣ ਵਕਤ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦਾ ਭੀ  ਸਾਖੀਕਾਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਹੁਲੀਆ ਵਿਗਾੜ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਫਟੇ ਪੁਰਾਣੇ ਕੱਪੜੇ ਪਾ ਲਏ। ਹੱਥ ਵਿੱਚ ਮਜ਼ਬੂਤ  ਸੋਟਾ ਫੜ ਲਿਆ ਨਾਲ ਪੰਜ-ਸੱਤ ਕੁੱਤੇ ਲੈ ਲਏ। ਸ਼ਾਮ ਦੇ ਸਮੇਂ ਜੰਗਲ ਵੱਲ ਚੱਲ ਪਏ। ਬਾਕੀ  ਸਾਰੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਵਾਪਸ ਮੁੜਦੇ ਗਏ ਪਰ ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਮੁੜੇ। ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਮੁਰਦਾ  ਖਾਣ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ। ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ਖਾਣ ਲਈ ਤਿਆਰ ਹੋ ਗਏ। ਕੱਪੜਾ ਚੁੱਕ ਕੇ  ਵੇਖਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਮੁਰਦੇ ਦੀ ਥਾਵੇਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਹੀ ਲੰਮੇ ਪਏ ਦਿੱਸ ਪਏ। ਜਦੋਂ ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ  ਨੂੰ ਸਿੱਖ ਪੰਥ ਦੀ ਵਾਗਡੋਰ ਸੌਂਪ ਕੇ, ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤ ਸਮਾ ਗਏ ਤਾਂ  ਸਰੀਰ ਨੂੰ ਲੇਖੇ ਲਾਉਣ ਲਈ ਹਿੰਦੂਆਂ ਅਤੇ ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਝਗੜਾ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ। ਹਿੰਦੂ ਆਖਣ,  ਅਸੀਂ ਅਗਨੀ ਭੇਟ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੈ। ਮੁਸਲਮਾਨ ਕਹਿਣ, ਅਸੀਂ ਕਬਰ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਦਬਾਉਣਾ ਹੈ। ਸੋਚਣ  ਵਾਲੀ ਗੱਲ ਇਹ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਅੰਤਮ ਕਿਰਿਆਵਾਂ ਨਿਭਾਉਣ ਦਾ ਅਧਿਕਾਰ ਪਰਵਾਰ ਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਾਂ  ਨਿਕਟ ਵਰਤੀ ਦੋਸਤਾਂ, ਮਿੱਤਰਾਂ ਦਾ। ਇਥੇ ਸਿੱਖ ਸੇਵਕ ਦਾ ਹੋਣਾ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਸੀ।  ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਥਾਂ ‘ਤੇ ਸੁਸ਼ੋਭਤ ਕੀਤਾ ਸੀ, ਉਹ ਭੀ ਬੇਬਸ ਜਿਹੇ ਵਿਖਾਏ ਗਏ  ਹਨ। ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੀ ਮੂੜਤਾ ਤੋਂ ਬਚਣ ਲਈ ਕਰਾਮਾਤੀ ਤਰੀਕੇ ਨਾਲ ਲਾਸ਼ ਹੀ ਗ਼ਾਇਬ ਕਰਵਾ  ਦਿੱਤੀ।
ਜੋ ਗੱਲਾਂ ਮਹੱਤਵਹੀਣ ਸਨ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਾਖੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਹੁਤ ਉਭਾਰਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਜੋ  ਮਹੱਤਵਪੂਰਨ ਸਨ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਨਕਾਰਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਆਪਣੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਖ਼ੁਦ  ਲਿਖਦੇ ਅਤੇ ਸੰਭਾਲਦੇ ਸਨ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਸਾਖੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਕੋਈ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਨਹੀਂ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਨੇ ਭਗਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਇਕੱਤਰ ਕੀਤੀ, ਇਸ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਨਹੀਂ। ਭਗਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ  ਅਣਲੋੜੀਂਦੇ ਇੰਦਰਾਜ ਵੱਖ ਕਰਨੇ, ਆਪਣੀ ਵਿਚਾਰਧਾਰਾ ਨਾਲ ਮੇਲ ਖਾਂਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਹੀ ਰੱਖਣੇ,  ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਗੱਲਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਅੰਦਾਜ਼ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਗਿਆ। ਜੋ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਜਾਂ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਚਰਚਾ ਗੁਰੂ  ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਕਰਦੇ ਵਿਖਾਇਆ ਗਿਆ, ਉਹ ਭੀ ਅਧੂਰੀ ਹੈ। ਬਹੁਤੀ ਥਾਈਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਆਸ਼ੇ  ਤੋਂ ਉਲਟ ਹੈ। ਲੰਮੇਂ ਸਮੇਂ ਮਗਰੋਂ ਜਿਵੇਂ-ਜਿਵੇਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ  ਅਰਥ ਕੀਤੇ ਜਾਣ ਲੱਗੇ ਜਾਂ ਸਬੰਧਤ ਵਿਅਕਤੀਆਂ ਅਤੇ ਧਰਮ ਅਸਥਾਨਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਾਪਰੀਆਂ  ਘਟਨਾਵਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਪਤਾ ਚਲਦਾ ਗਿਆ, ਉਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਦਾ ਪੇਤਲਾ ਜਿਹਾ ਹਿੱਸਾ ਹੀ ਜਨਮ ਸਾਖੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ  ਆਇਆ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ ”ਸਿੱਕੇ ਬੰਦ” ਸੱਚ ਨੂੰ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਅੰਦਾਜ਼ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਬੇ-ਸਿਰ, ਪੈਰ  ਦੀਆਂ ਕਰਾਮਾਤੀ ਸਾਖੀਆਂ ਨਾਲ ਨੱਥੀ ਕਰ ਕੇ, ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਕੁਰਾਹੇ ਪਾਇਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਸਾਰੇ  ਗੁਰੂ ਕਾਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਇੱਕੋ ਇੱਕ ਵਿਦਵਾਨ ਭਾਈ ਗੁਰਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਹੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਆਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ  ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਆਸ਼ੇ ਦੀ ਸਮਝ ਹੈ। ਜੋ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਅੰਤਰੀਵ ਭਾਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਜਾਣਦੇ ਹਨ। ਆਮ  ਲੋਕਾਂ ਤੱਕ ਜੋ ਗੁਰੂ ਸੰਦੇਸ਼ ਨੂੰ ਖ਼ੂਬਸੂਰਤ ਢੰਗ ਨਾਲ ਪੁਚਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਨ। ਭਾਈ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਜੀ  ਤੋਂ ”ਸੇਵਾ” ਬਹੁਤ ਕਰਵਾ ਲਈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ‘ਤੇ ਲੰਮਾ ਬਹੁਤ ਵਾਰੀ  ਪਵਾ ਲਿਆ ਪਰ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਕਦੋਂ ਪੜ੍ਹੀ-ਸਮਝੀ, ਰਾਈ ਮਾਤਰ ਜ਼ਿਕਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਜਨਮ  ਸਾਖੀਆਂ ਮੌਨ ਹਨ। ਇੱਕ ਨਿੱਕੀ ਜਿੰਨੀ ਟੂਕ ਵਲਾਇਤ ਵਾਲੀ ਜਨਮ ਸਾਖੀ ਵਿੱਚੋਂ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ।  ਉਸੇ ਦੇ ਸਹਾਰੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਕਹਿ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਗੁਰੂ  ਅੰਗਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਟੂਕ ਇਉਂ ਹੈ- ”ਤਿਤੁ ਮਹਲਿ ਜੋ ਸਬਦੁ ਹੋਆ, ਸੋ ਪੋਥੀ  ਜੁਬਾਨਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਜੋਗ ਮਿਲੀ£” (ਵਲਾਇਤ ਵਾਲੀ ਜਨਮ ਸਾਖੀ, ਅੰਤਕਾ ਪੰਨਾ 57, ਜਨਮ  ਸਾਖੀ ਪ੍ਰੰਪਰਾ, ਸੰਪਾਦਕ ਡਾ. ਕਿਰਪਾਲ ਸਿੰਘ, ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਯੂਨੀਵਰਸਿਟੀ, ਪਟਿਆਲਾ, 1990 ਦੀ  ਐਡੀਸ਼ਨ) ਭਾਵ ਕਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਆਖਰੀ ਸਮੇਂ ਜੋ ਹੁਕਮ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਉਹ ਸੀ ਆਪਣੀ  ਬਾਣੀ (ਅਤੇ ਭਗਤ ਬਾਣੀ) ਦੀ ਪੋਥੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਹਵਾਲੇ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ।*

   For the general readers main points:
The Tan mann dhan "SEVA" which the ragis,parcharaks kathakars led by the JANAMSAKHI writers..propose Sikhs do..as allegedly done by Bhai lehnna Ji and others leading to their Guruship...Prof Ghaggha ji is fo the view that such "seva" has been performed for CENTURIES by the Lower Class (Shudras)....that is sweeping, washing utensils, cleaning services, fetching water for baths, cooking..etc etc...BUT NO SHUDRA ever got any "guruship" or Honour bestowed on them for this seva...YET all SIKHS are actively encouraged to do such "seva" at gurdwaras, samagams etc and its highly praised...a sort of "RELIGIOUS OPIUM" for FREE LABOUR. Can anyoen relate even one example in Todays world where a person has been rewarded for such seva with high honours ? Has Manmohan Singh been made a PM for washing Bhandeh in Gurdwars..has Sonia Gandhi..Parthibah patel..Jeneral JJ Singh general Bikram singh etc achieved their posts due to such "cleaning and washing" sevas ??
Do the JANAMSAKHIS have even ONE LINE..declaring that Guru nanak ji used to WRITE hsi own Bani..He used to do go around collecting and collating the banis of the various Bhagts...He made nay special arrangemnets for Bhai lehnna Ji to learn Gurmukhi..learn Gurbani..were there any classes etc..NO..the entire emphasis is ONLy on "seva"...
The SHUDRAS have also been KEPT in this "seva" Stranglehold by the Vested interests simply because their LIBERATION via EDUCATION would provide a revolution and serious LOSS to the ruling Classes...so their Brahmin Pandits and religious texts tell them that its their "KARMA" to remain in the TRENCHES..and do their "DUTY"...its not to teach them humility..they are already among the Lowest of the Low..what more humility they need ?? its to keep them in their place as "LABOUR"....same strategy being used in the SEVA concept being preached in Sikhi...to have a FREE SUPPLY of LABOUR, materials, resources...GURBANI is a JEEWAN JAACH..a METHOD to IMPROVE ones daily living..to LEARN and ADOPT the qualities of the CREATOR..so we become GURBANI..GURMUKHS....
Whoever became a GURU had numerous qualities suited to the task at hand..service with a smile was just one of them...( and my point..the Gurus flesh and blood Failed in providing service with a smile..and I agree with YOUR POINT that "seva" couldnt possibly be the SOLE CRITERIA. IF i gave that impression..apologies.)


----------



## lionprinceuk (May 10, 2012)

It is the SGPC sikhi that rejects Baba Sri Chand. Traditional sikh and Guru Sahibs had a lot of respect for Baba Sri Chand and the Udasi sampradaiye.

Udasi sikhs are the sadhus of the sikhs and spread dharam to far away places, so really they brought the most people to the sikh panth thinking. 

The Udasis along with Nihang Singhs were put in charge of the Gurdwaras by Guru Gobind Singh as well. Also one of the Gurus gace his son Baba Gurditta ji to lead the Udasis. 

Baba Sri Dhan;'s sampradaiye has had a great role in sikhi and it is one of the 4 major sampradaiye in the sikh panth. However in SGPC sikhi, the pretty new jathebandis are recognised more than the traditional sampradaiye, such is the state of sikh panth at present.


----------

